# Morrow Kick boots?



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

So I am trying to pick up some boots for my brother-in-law and I have been scoping out the 2010 Morrow Kick with BOA. 

I understand that they are lower end boots but keep in mind I am a broke ass and the price it right and that the possible owner of said boots will probably only get about 4-5 sessions in a season (not a lot of free time on his hands) so I figured they would last a few seasons with such little use? 

Anyone have any first hand experience with these boots, again keep in mind this is for a guy that wont get out a lot and is more of an all mt. boarder. He has everything but boots so I am trying to get some decent cheep ones while staying away from conventional laces. 
Thanks for any help yall, stay classy. 
Morrow Kick BOA 2010 Snowboard Boots - Men's Snowboard Boots - Snowboard Boots - Snow


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

No Nothing?


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

I would choose a pair of 2009+ Northwave Legend SL over those anyday... I tried on some Morrows, but not that model, I forgot which. But Northwave doesn't cost that much more and much more comfortable...

http://www.billysbackyard.com/Produ...c53843ac9_d_85f9_d_46f2_d_b82c_d_257492f2ccc6


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

my neighbor has them and he loves them but it also depends on comfort. you could have the most expensive boot and the cheapest boot but you'd want to wear the most comfortable one even if it is the cheapest one.


----------

